# Crossing Cannabis with not Cannabis



## GreenMossMan (May 5, 2010)

I was wondering, across the internet in various places it states that the cannabis plant is similar to stinging nettles, i guessed this already because of the 'buds' that form, and also the 'trichomes', i say this loosely because cannabis has trichomes full of THC(YAY) but nettle's form of trichomes are the razor sharp stinging hairs that are full of histamines, serotonin and formic acid (BOOO) On another forum someone said that it smelt similar when burnt to burning cannabis.(i haven't tried this myself) 
Would anyone be able to tell me if nettles and cannabis could be made to reproduce together to form fertile seeds?


----------



## Luger187 (May 6, 2010)

cannabis is also related to strawberries


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 6, 2010)

your gonna be that guy that infects the whole gene pool with poisonous weed. : /


----------



## Luger187 (May 6, 2010)

WeSmkDro said:


> your gonna be that guy that infects the whole gene pool with poisonous weed. : /


lol all the potheads die off


----------



## Tagh (May 6, 2010)

Don't you think if weed could breed with other species it would have by now?
Or every plants for that matter.
Common Sense....No?


----------



## Luger187 (May 6, 2010)

Tagh said:


> Don't you think if weed could breed with other species it would have by now?
> Or every plants for that matter.
> Common Sense....No?


not necessarily breeding with other plants, but maybe gene splicing. my friend is learning about that in college goin for a biology degree. u can take out gene X and put in gene Y from another plant, and see what it does. basically forcing it to "breed" without its consent. also with breeding, it would be a random mix of genes, so u cant decide what traits u get from a plant. its all natural, thats how nature made it. but if u do splicing u can get the exact ones u want.


----------



## below0 (May 6, 2010)

I think that if it was possible it would be done already, no great secret can go untold.


----------



## Rhyspect (May 7, 2010)

i just found something similar to crossing marijuana with other plants, check out my post called "marijuana mad science (grafting marijuana to other plants)" check it out. it's a weird concept


----------



## deflator (May 7, 2010)

According to Mel Frank, cannabis is in the nettle family. Its only really close relative is humulus, the hops plant, which contains its own psychoactive. Grafting cannabis has been tried and does not work well.


----------



## raw225 (May 7, 2010)

WeSmkDro said:


> your gonna be that guy that infects the whole gene pool with poisonous weed. : /


lmao. but who all would try it out?? lol


----------



## That 5hit (May 7, 2010)

Other: DO NOT TOUCH THIS PLANT. It is covered with coarse stinging hairs, up to 2 mm long. The plant contains an acid that can cause a severe, burning skin irritation. The family and genus names come from the Latin word _uro_, meaning "I burn".


----------



## Rhyspect (May 8, 2010)

so im thinking a cannabis plant that stings like a nettle but gets you high when you get stung.


----------



## logzz (May 8, 2010)

Uhm check this out idk if it has full merit yet but this is one article I've read on it. it's also the shortest : ] haha http://thecrit.com/2009/06/03/company-makes-any-plant-produce-thc-and-the-tomatoes-are-especially-yummy/


----------



## ch33ch (May 9, 2010)

raw225 said:


> lmao. but who all would try it out?? lol


 me! shit, i've smoked nettles. now those stinging kinds with syringes that inject the poison? i would like some seeds from that. we don't have them here and they're fun to play with.


----------



## S0m3wh3r31nTX (May 11, 2010)

While not realistic, it would be cool if you could cross it with Kudzu!!!!

*Kudzu*, _Pueraria lobata_ (and possibly other species in the genus _Pueraria_; see taxonomy section below) is a plant in the genus _Pueraria_ in the pea family Fabaceae, subfamily Faboideae. It is a climbing, coiling, and trailing vine native to southern Japan and southeast China. Its name comes from the Japanese name for the plant, _Kuzu_ (&#12463;&#12474; or &#33883;?).
Kudzu is sometimes called gé g&#275;n[1] (Chinese: &#33883;&#26681, and *(due to its out-of-control growth in the Southeastern United States) has earned such pejorative nicknames as the "foot-a-night vine", "mile-a-minute vine"[1], and "the vine that ate the South" (of the United States).[2]*


----------



## SensiStan (May 11, 2010)

haha interesting thread i walk past nettles every day and i have to say they look a lot like my indica bushes  but in nature pollen from all plants flies everywhere yet only corresponding females seem to get pollenated. 

its like a human having sex witha chimpanzee, just because we're genetically similar doesent mean we can breed with the monkies


----------



## Lithium (May 11, 2010)

Gametes wont match up.


----------



## svchop889 (May 11, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> haha interesting thread i walk past nettles every day and i have to say they look a lot like my indica bushes  but in nature pollen from all plants flies everywhere yet only corresponding females seem to get pollenated.
> 
> its like a human having sex witha chimpanzee, just because we're genetically similar doesent mean we can breed with the monkies


Are you sure?


----------



## CyberSecks (May 11, 2010)

it wont work. just like when i tried to knock up a broom.


----------



## makinthemagic (May 11, 2010)

weed can breed with other species just like people can. go have sex with your dog and see what happens.


----------



## 25yeartoker (May 11, 2010)

holy shit why isnt this all over the news


----------



## svchop889 (May 11, 2010)

makinthemagic said:


> weed can breed with other species just like people can. go have sex with your dog and see what happens.


 You can do it but there wont be any offspring.


----------



## svchop889 (May 11, 2010)

Snort a line of pollen, then ejaculate on your buds, maybe we can make weed people.


----------



## stickyikkigreen (May 13, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> Snort a line of pollen, then ejaculate on your buds, maybe we can make weed people.


lol eww man!!! bring the strain sour cream to a whole nutha level!!!


----------



## kkday (May 14, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> haha interesting thread i walk past nettles every day and i have to say they look a lot like my indica bushes  but in nature pollen from all plants flies everywhere yet only corresponding females seem to get pollenated.
> 
> its like a human having sex witha chimpanzee, just because we're genetically similar doesent mean we can breed with the monkies


 Then where did micronesians come from? Lmao


----------



## svchop889 (May 16, 2010)

stickyikkigreen said:


> lol eww man!!! bring the strain sour cream to a whole nutha level!!!


Yeah dont make brownies with that batch.


----------



## laceygirl (May 16, 2010)

Luger187 said:


> cannabis is also related to strawberries


Then we should be breeding strawberries that makes you soooo high... I LOVE STRAWBERRIES....


----------

